# Old School Takeda Conversion



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2016)

This "new style" Takeda came in with edge damage. This repair required a decent amount of material to be removed which would make an already thick edge - extra thick. Instead of just remvoing the damage and sharpening I thinned the bevel by raising the height up into the blade. Basically I converted this knife to an "old school" Takeda. The owner isn't going to believe it's the same knife when he cuts with it. :wink:


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you do some blueing on the KU? Or is that just the lighting in the after pics?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Did you do some blueing on the KU? Or is that just the lighting in the after pics?




Good eye! Yeah it's bluing. I didn't do it heavily, just a light quick coating.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 22, 2016)

That's a nice transformation, you can actually see a lot of the damage in the before pics. Do you know if the bluing also works on stainless cladding?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Do you know if the bluing also works on stainless cladding?




:dontknow:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 22, 2016)

I see upon doing further reading it looks like bluing and the oxide coating terms I've come across are referring to the same, at first I thought they were two different processes. With knives other methods such as hot bluing probably wouldn't be smart


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2016)

JBroida said:


> Nope




Thanks Jon


----------

